# where's floppy?

## Guest

mmm...why do i not have my floppy in gentoo...like its not under fstab or mtab and how do i add it...like "correctly" to the system .....help?

----------

## arkane

did you enable it in your kernel? (ATA floppy I think it's called)

do a "dmesg | grep -i floppy"

I got "Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M"

You created your fstab, so you tell me why it's not in there?  :Smile:   *just kidding*

the proper way to put it in there is:

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto

I *think* auto is the proper keyword to use for the filesystem...

I never keep an entry in my fstab for my floppy.. I always mount manually because I don't use it but once in a blue moon... and I usually deal with multiple filesystems so I'm not sure what to put in the fstab for the filesystem anyway.

hth

----------

## MarkG

Adding a floppy:

Stick the following in your /etv/fstab

/dev/fd0  /floppy  vfat  noauto,user  0 0

and create a matchin mount point

# mkdir /floppy

Then you can mount and unmount your floppy until...

This assumes your floppy is /dev/fd0 which is the usual place

----------

## Guest

ok its compiled into the kernel and yes i am the idiot who wrote the fstab...lol....but in the instructons there was no stinking floppy...lol....duuupe....uh have we met my name is homer

----------

## arkane

would the vfat keyword mess up anything if your using ext2 filesystem floppies?

----------

## arkane

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> but in the instructons there was no stinking floppy...lol....duuupe....uh have we met my name is homer

 

ahhh, cool.  found the issue I see!  yeah, the instructions should have something regarding floppy drive fstab installation.

----------

## Guest

well that worked easy enough but i have to recompile to add vfat support in the kernel....i got a uh sorry vfat needs to be COMPILED INTO THE KERNEL for you to use it......aarrgghh...lol....but this isw by far the best distro i have ever used and has taught me more about linux in one week then the others had in a year...thanks for the help peeps

----------

## MarkG

Hmm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> would the vfat keyword mess up anything if your using ext2 filesystem floppies?
> 
> 

 

Good point, I only use Windows floppyies since it's generally a windows box that I'm sharing data with, auto would be better.

Why do people mount there floppies in /mnt/floppy, I mount mine a /floppy as it saves typing all those extra characters.

MarkG

----------

## Guest

so should i change the file system to auto....btw it works perfectly well and i like other people that enjoy typing those extra characters just did the mkdir /dev/fd0 ... mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy......lol.

hey what do you guys know about linux software raid....ca it be initiated from  the installation iso's...like if you fdisk and create two FD partitions say for raid0 then nano an /etc/raidtab then issue the mkraid /dev/md0 will it work?

i saw the commands listed in the instructions like where you first modprobe the ethernet card but i only have one hard drive right now anyway...i am getting a promise ide controller though this week and wanted to do LSR ...but i wasnt sure if i could do it from an install or if i had to like cp the root patition to the raid device from this hard drive once it was created..any thoughts?...lol

----------

